# My fridge



## JeLeAk (Nov 2, 2005)

not much eles in it except for left overs and baking soda, deff a fridge of a 21 year old college student


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Nov 3, 2005)

Well at least you won't go thirsty!


----------



## LeadSister (Nov 4, 2005)

ouch.. I'm getting a hang over just looking at that! LOL

Pamela


----------



## JamesD (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow... I need to get out of the army and go to college... If I put that in MY refrigerator, there wouldn't be room left over for leftovers!


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 6, 2005)

With all that alcohol you shouldn't have much chance of mold or bacteria growth, huh? Should kill about anything that wants to grow.


----------



## terri (Nov 6, 2005)

When I met my husband all he had in his refrigerator was beer and film.  Thanks for the laugh! :thumbup:


----------



## JeLeAk (Nov 6, 2005)

jstuedle said:
			
		

> With all that alcohol you shouldn't have much chance of mold or bacteria growth, huh? Should kill about anything that wants to grow.


 
heh, no the left overs were pretty gross, i think i had some chicken soup that was like 2 months old :lmao: now there is litterly nothing in my fridge cept for the alchohol, cheese and milk  


terri- glad i could make your day just that lil bit better


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Nov 11, 2005)

Taralyn Romero said:
			
		

> Well at least you won't go thirsty!


...or sober


----------

